# candle tea lights/hard wired



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

hi all. I'm looking to do some of the pvc candles for my graveyard display. I would love to find tea lights that are hard wired that use a transformer. I'd like to run 3-5 per candle cluster. I don't want to turn on the battery led ones everynight, I'd like to put them on a timer and have them come on when the rest of my haunt lighting comes on. Anybody know of anything like this thats already made? Or has anybody done a mod themselves?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

the first step you need to do is to see what and how many batteries they use. We need to determine what voltage the tea lights are using. We should be able to make a power supply that you can use. If you have a meter you will need to measure the voltage coming off the batteries. If not we will figure it out from the battery type.


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

ok, i'm going to get the ones from the dollar store and such


----------



## zombietoxin (Aug 3, 2010)

You'd think you would be able to source these things a lot more easily, but so far I've only found one place to but just the led themselves.

http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G17848

Honestly they may be cheaper if you buy them in the ready-made tea light form from the dollar store or wherever.

I believe they will operate connect directly to 3vdc power- battery or otherwise. You could use 5 or 12 vdc with the addition of a resistor.

The down side is they really don't put out much in the way of light. Looking directly at them you can pick up on the flickering effect, but if you didn't have direct line of sight or you wanted to reflect them off of something, their effect is greatly diminished.

Good luck.


----------



## bkr1969 (Nov 4, 2012)

I did this for my pillar candles this year. I drilled 2 small holes in the bottom of each tea light and soldered a wire run through each to the positive and negative terminals. The bottome of the tea lights snapped back on and the wires attached to a modified ATX power supply as I detail here. http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/121540-atx-power-supply-conversion.html

Hope this helps.


----------

